# work in progress, webtop hack



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok guys, first post here on rootz, I've been trying with not much/any success to hack the webtop to allow it to run on any hdmi like the atrix was hacked,
Attached is the atrix three files, deodex files, and recompiled apks that were altered, and the three deodex and recompiled bionic apks that are stock. If anyone can find the way the atrix was modded and do the same to bionic apks that would be awesome! 
http://db.tt/3Y1YTC9e


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I saw on engadget where someone had theirs hooked up to the nav screen in their car. Maybe there are some instructions there. He was using google maps in the picture. It also ran to the tvs mounted in the headrests

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

I was under the impression it already ran on any HDMI? Did I not understand that correctly? ... Or that atleast some webtop like interface could be run through HDMI to any screen... And a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse could be used instead of the webtop dock


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"yurdle said:


> I was under the impression it already ran on any HDMI? Did I not understand that correctly? ... Or that atleast some webtop like interface could be run through HDMI to any screen... And a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse could be used instead of the webtop dock


No, when u connect hdmi the only options are gallery, mirror, and I think do nothing. No webtop.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"smalltownbird said:


> I saw on engadget where someone had theirs hooked up to the nav screen in their car. Maybe there are some instructions there. He was using google maps in the picture. It also ran to the tvs mounted in the headrests
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


what he did was connected and hd dock, which is only usb, but he altered his Dock to also connect hdmi, if u read his post he found that it activated webtop my accident, when u dock the phone, the script looks to see what it is docked to, and responds correspondingly. The laptop is in a nut shell a hd dock with hdmi. So with his moddified hd dock he can lunch webtop because the phone sees it as a laptop/webtop device. What I am trying to do it alter the script in the apks to not check dock type. And by default give the option to lunch webtop when only a hdmi is connected.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> ...what he did was connected and hd dock, which is only usb, but he altered his Dick to also connect hdmi....


LOL...I love typos.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"ro6666lt said:


> LOL...I love typos.


What typo...hehe


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> What typo...hehe


You should fix 'lunch webtop' while you're at it


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

"runandhide05 said:


> Ok guys, first post here on rootz, I've been trying with not much/any success to hack the webtop to allow it to run on any hdmi like the atrix was hacked,
> Attached is the atrix three files, deodex files, and recompiled apks that were altered, and the three deodex and recompiled bionic apks that are stock. If anyone can find the way the atrix was modded and do the same to bionic apks that would be awesome!
> http://db.tt/3Y1YTC9e


Just buy the $99 hdmi webtop dock and you have it on eny hdmi tv


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"hdtechk said:


> Just buy the $99 hdmi webtop dock and you have it on eny hdmi tv


Just buying is no fun...


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the webtop starting but it just keeps going through the animation...blah, I'll keep trying.


----------

